# Collecting Sekonda Watches



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have just had a look at my small collection of Sekonda mechanical Watches from the 1960's to late 70's and wondered if they are actually worth collecting. After some thought I have decided they are. But what do other collectors think?. Where would you draw the line, if indeed their is one.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

what's not to like - cheap and reasonable quality


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Some of the vintage Sekonda chronos can be pretty valuable


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Go for it, I am a big Sekonda fan. Its footie tonight so no time to post pictures.

Cheers Scott.

:thumbup:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I also recently got a cheap Sekonda, I like it..............but it needs winding twice a day! lol!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Suppose it depends on what you are collecting for, is it for money or because you like Sekonda watches? Personally I do like the old Sekonda watches and wouldn't mind purchasing one or two but I have noticed the price on some of them creeping up. There is plenty to choose from with Sekonda and for me they are a bit like the old Accurist and Rotary watches, well worth collecting if only for nostalgia sake.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sekonda - - the Timex of the Eastern Bloc! :lol:

What's not to like?, reasonable prices, new or used, good enough movements, Mechanical or leccy - - my only chrono is a Sekonda quartz engined one, although it made me realise I don't really like chronos, I still keep it and wear regularly!

:weed:

:notworthy:


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

What's your thoughts on the tourbillon?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mel said:


> Sekonda - - the Timex of the Eastern Bloc! :lol:


I'd certainly rate them far higher than Timex! Never seen a crappy pin pallet movement in a Russian Sekonda 

Here's a (bad) photo of my three:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Matthew999 said:


> What's your thoughts on the tourbillon?


Now that I like, but not the price.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a few...

*Strelas, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels, circa mid 1960s*



*Alarm, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels c.1980s?*



*Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring).*


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Not got any wristwatches in my collection at the moment but I have owned a few over the years. I must do something about that. Here are a couple of my favourite PWâ€™S.

Got to admit I donâ€™t like that Tourbillon.


----------



## Watchgeek (May 15, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have a few...
> 
> *Strelas, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels, circa mid 1960s*
> 
> ...


I really like those Strelas. I received one (like the middle one in the first photo.) as a gift for passing my O levels in 1973. It was stolen in 1993.

I would like to get another but they are rather pricey. As I recall, my mum paid about Â£15 for it.

WG


----------



## Lucas_brd (Jul 23, 2013)

Those Strelas chrono looks really nice ! Especially the one with the black dial ! I might go and have a look on the bay ...


----------

